# HTD Opinions anyone?



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm doing a slight upgrade. Sold house and guy had to have my budget surround system which is made up of Elemental Designs a6-5t5 fronts, center and the A6 bookshelf surrounds. So I want to do a slight upgrade from that. 

I'm debating either a eD a6-6t6 system or a HTD system. From what I'm finding in reviews is the HTD is a brighter sounding system which I would really like. My only issue with the eD's I had were that they are a touch to warm for my taste.

If I go with the HTD I have two options. Level 2 system with towers or Level 3 bookshelfs. I understand the level 3 are a bit different design with a ribbon tweeter.

Are bookshelf fronts adequate for fronts? Room will 16' x 15' be mostly closed in with a 6 ft opening into kitchen.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have never had a chance to listen to any Home Theater Design Speaker so I cannot offer any meaningful insights about their wares. I have heard nothing but good things about them however.

What is your budget for putting this HT together? There are a staggering number of choices out there. I would also recommend also auditioning some non Internet Direct Speakers locally. Speakers like Focal, Dynaudio, PSB, B&W, Paradigm are all worth an audition. And this is but a scratching of the surface.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> ...
> There are a staggering number of choices out there....
> JJ


Ugh, I know. My head hurts from reading reviews. I've looked at the ED, HTD, Polk monitors, lower end klipsch, paradigms, B&W... I love that there are so many choices but, it gives us picky people headaches.

I'm shooting for the $800 range for a 5.0 setup. As I said I'm looking for something a little more forward and bright than the eD's were. They had a nice sound they just didn't seem to envelope you as they should. It was like everything was being played from 35 foot in front of you if that makes since.

I'm 40 miles from anywhere I can audition speakers and at that paradigms and polk about all I've found so far.

Suggestions on brands to look at that tend to be more bright and forward?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I wish there was a Focal Dealer in your area, but it would be impossible to get 5 channels for that amount with them. I am also a huge fan of PSB and there are awesome deals on the older Image Series from DMC-Electronics.com and Saturday Audio. Just great Speakers. SVS also seems to have some great deals going right now.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll look into PSB. There is a PSB dealer a little over an hour drive from here. Focal site is showing the reseller near by. Actually the same shop that sells paradigm. I don't recall ever seeing focal there. I'll stop by and ask. 

I've seen deals at SVS. HSU deal seemed good also. Ive been eyeballing the ascend acoustics 170se's as well and read many good things. They come in at a very good price. Ugh, I'll probably wind up pulling a name out of a hat.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi,

I use to own "only" HTD level II bookshelve and center channel speakers. I really enjoyed them and they were musical. The bookshelves can stand on them own even without a sub from which I was surprised. I don't feel you can go wrong with going with them. As you said, there are so many choices to choose from. 

Good luck


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

I've heard people say that they can stand without a sub. That is not much of a factor to me. I spent the cash and built 2 15" subs and if I don't use them the wife will hang me.

I narrowed it down to the HTD level II and the Ascend Acoustics 170se's. I think I've decided to go with the Ascend Acoustics 170se with a 340 center. I've read many, reviews of people raving about these speakers. I'm going to get a pair and try them out before going with the full 5.0 system.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Koopa said:


> I've heard people say that they can stand without a sub. That is not much of a factor to me. I spent the cash and built 2 15" subs and if I don't use them the wife will hang me.
> 
> I narrowed it down to the HTD level II and the Ascend Acoustics 170se's. I think I've decided to go with the Ascend Acoustics 170se with a 340 center. I've read many, reviews of people raving about these speakers. I'm going to get a pair and try them out before going with the full 5.0 system.


Hello,
That is an excellent idea. I hope that you enjoy them. No doubt Ascend has been garnering stellar Reviews from both Consumers and Professional Reviewers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

I wanted to drop a few lines of review for the Ascends for anyone who finds this post in the future. I haven't had a chance to run the Audyssey for them yet and I've not setup the rears. I've tweaked them by ear but, that's as far as I've gone. I have the 170 fronts and surrounds with a 340 center powered by a dying Onkyo 606 (last Onkyo I'll ever own) and DIY subs.

First I'd like to say that Elemental Designs do BEAUTIFUL work. First thing I noticed upon unboxing that was that the Ascend's are not near as good looking. They have these seams that just jump out at ya and a little logo badge on the front speaker grille. The eD speakers are a flawless smooth finish with clean front grilles that have a much better bracing that the Ascend grilles.

I can't compare the sound of my eD 5t5's (or a4.mtm as now known) to the Ascends because they can be had for half the price of the Ascends. I was looking for an upgrade and that's what I got. The cbm-170's sound wonderful with music which was an area the 5t5's came up very short. They are very, very clean and balanced wonderfully. The setup envelopes me in the sound much better than what I was used to. Previously as mentioned I could always tell the sound was coming from the front of the room and had to hit volume level's that had the wife complaining, to feel satisfied. Now if the speakers were hidden, you would never be able to tell there placement. 

One more thing I'd like to add is that the CMT-340 makes for an AMAZING center. If I had the cash for 340's all around I would do it in a minute without even considering anybody else. I played around a bit with the setup and found the when the 340 is in place vs the 170 the 340 makes for such a rich full sound it's just amazing. Voices sound more life like than anything I've heard.

I can't wait to get these setup at the new house and get some more ear time on them. The new house will be more acoustically friendly. Carpet vs wood flooring and more closed off instead of being open to the kitchen and dining room.


----------

